# AFRICAN PIXIE FROG EATING SUPERWORMS



## ForestExotics (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## KarenSoCal (Jun 21, 2020)

He is really terrible at grabbing those worms! But I love how he shoves it into his mouth when he finally does get it. He's funny!


----------

